# Microsoft Visio 2003 printing problem



## ashraf999 (May 18, 2005)

I have a simple problem in Microsoft Visio 2003 but it is somehow irritating. It happens when I try to print a single page of my flow charts. For some reason the page number displayed after printing is always "1" even if the single page I want to print has a page number of "10", "12", etc. The only way I found to print out the right page number is to print the whole document and not a single page. I never had this sort of problem with older versions of Visio. Does anyone know a solution to this?. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably just the way it works. If it's really important, temporarily change the page number to one of your choice. :smile:


----------



## aot2002 (Mar 3, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Probably just the way it works. If it's really important, temporarily change the page number to one of your choice. :smile:


actually its here 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923699


----------

